# Blind or deaf?



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

You have to pick one. If you already are one, pick one & assume you will have the other sense.

Basically, what form of information is more valuable to you - visual or aural?

I used to think visual for myself, but every time I contemplate this question I choose being blind.


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

A while ago, I used to think I was more of a visual person, since I often had to draw diagrams and pictures to help myself process information. But recently, I'm learning just how important audio information is to me. I can't separate sounds from meaning in language, and music has always been important to me. Sometimes, I can even tell the expression someone is making simply by the sound of their voice.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd rather be blind than deaf. 
Simple reason is music.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd rather be deaf. I rely far more on my vision than my hearing to perform everyday tasks. I think it would be far more difficult to be independent without vision than without hearing. I'm constantly reading. If I was blind, I could always get audiobooks or a screen reader but that would be a hassle. The only thing that makes me hesistate a little is music. I love music and not being able to listen to it again would be very sad. Still, I'd much rather be deaf given the choice.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd rather give my life then be blind or deaf. I can't live without music and i'm an artist. There wouldn't be a reason for me to live if i lost one of them..
Otherwise i'll end up like Beethoven and compose music even if i'm deaf but i can't live without hearing still..


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I chose deaf, even though I love music! But I think it would kill me, if I couldn't see again. I can see expressions better rather than hearing their tone of voice.


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

I'd rather be blind. I need my hearing for my music...


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

My main passions are music, drama, writing, dancing,etc. Either way I will be less off in these areas. I think I could find a way to be able to write using new technology, and perhaps even act after I've been accustomed to it. The dancing would be hard, but it's always been less important to me than the others. So yeah, I'd rather be blind.


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

Since sounds are often a stressful distraction for me, I choose "deaf."


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

As much as I love music and many different sounds, I feel I could be more independent as a deaf person. Also, I would probably get a lot more done since sounds distract me more than visuals when I'm trying to concentrate and think about something.


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd rather be blind. I love music way too much. And when I think of a world without sound it just seems so bleak and empty. Not to mention being deaf would make it harder to communicate with people, and I already have enough problems with that the way it is.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Deaf.....so I could still drive

-Will


----------



## Farean (Jun 7, 2011)

What a gloomy question! How blind or how deaf are we talking here?


----------



## Indie Drop Kick (Jul 8, 2011)

i'd rather be blind. while there are great things things to be seen- aghh i think i just changed my answer. im not sure, because what happens to reading, and seeing emotion and the feeling you get when you see something amazing? yet sounds get to me so strongly... idk but i voted blind


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

Deaf. 
I've already lost all hearing in one ear, it's not much of a stretch at this point. XD Besides, I'm an artist so I need my eyesight.
I did used to have nightmares about being entirely deaf though...x_x


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be blind. There is a certain beauty in meaningless sounds and noises. I could piece you a symphony from the ticking of clocks to the slamming of doors. Everywhere I go I can hear music. And it is beautiful.


----------



## tabbee (Aug 10, 2010)

id rather be deaf even if that means never hearing someones voice, or music again. sometimes i want to shut everyone up. sometimes there is too much noise. sometimes i cant sleep because of a noise. thinking about being blind, scares me. i love to see everything. someones beautiful face, the sunset, the mountains, color, pictures, paintings, and where im walking!


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Deaf...I already can't hear anyways, and my eyesight is extremely important to me in terms of skills.


----------



## Mr.wise (Jul 19, 2011)

Not having to hear the people around me...

Deaf is the ultimate price to enjoy complete happiness, besides, theres still a sign language so you good.

So what if you cant hear anything? You can always get hearing aids and improve upon your deafness.

Besides, if you really want to, you can always sense what people want through your soul.

Not to be emotional or anything but i know from experience. 

Being blind would be a total bummer. I take pride in anything and everything i see and if i was blind i wouldnt be able to witness interesting things.

Being blind is a fools choice. Dont do it.

Also if i was blind i wouldnt be able to tell which girls were hot or not, heh. and if they were hot, and it turns out they talk a lot of crap, guess what, i cant hear you. ahahahahahaha.

Being blind would end my profession and hobby as being a gamer, total no no.I prize my eyes.

My hearing is expendable, i was planning on getting noise canceling headphones anyways.


----------



## ii V I (Apr 15, 2010)

I would want to be blind... I write music so, deaf is not the best option. I took like 5 years of music theory, so I could always compose music without hearing, but that would suck. Half of the fun is hearing what you've created. I don't know how Beethoven could motivate himself, knowing he would never hear it fully. At the very least I could still sing proficiently while blind.


----------



## Levitas (Sep 27, 2009)

I would rather be blind, as difficult as it would be. I have always taken comfort in music and voices in general. I can create my own visual world inside my head if need be.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I already have bad eyesight,and i have been told that I have selective hearing so I guess it wouldn't matter which one I chose.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd really, really rather be deaf, as I can't work without my sight.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

-I have never really relied much on seeing. 
-Driving is a pain in the a** anyway. 
-I don't find enjoyment in video games. 
-I don't like working with my hands. 
-There are always audio books. 
-I don't think I could live without music.
-My eyes aren't very good and I still don't use glasses or contacts most of the time.
-Because of what I said before, everything appears blurry to me anyway.
-I can see images in my mind's eye.

This isn't really a contest. I would much rather be blind.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd rather be deaf. As much as I love music, I just couldn't live the rest of my life in complete darkness. And besides, deaf people can still enjoy music in some ways.


----------



## thesilentzoo (Jul 31, 2011)

I was just thinking about this the other day... After much consideration, I think I'd rather be blind. My imagination always runs rampant with fantastic visuals anyway. The thought of losing the ability to hear music and deep, sexy male voices makes me very glum indeed..


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

If I ever go deaf I will probably kill myself. No joke.


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

art is my passion so even if I love music I wouldn't give up sight. Plus it's easier to communicate and study and stuff if you can see.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

That's such a difficult question to answer. Just thinking about it makes me so grateful to have both my sight and my hearing. 

I love music, and I love noise. I would go mad if I were suddenly trapped in a world of silence. I also adore writing and reading, and creating art, it's how I de-stress, and I'm scared of the dark. XD

So...losing either would probably drive me insane. I'm assuming if I had been born without one of them, I would have made it alright, but to go from where I'm at now, to being blind or deaf...I really don't know how I'd handle it.

I suppose, if I absolutely HAD to choose, I'd rather keep my hearing than my sight, but either way, I'd be a basket case for the rest of my life.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd pick deaf. Sometimes I think it would be nice to be deaf because I could actually get a good night sleep without being woken up by traffic noise or drunks on the street. 

The thought of eternal darkness is horrifying to me.

Oh and since we're talking about senses, I'd happily give up my sense of smell. It's overly sensitive and I rarely smell anything good anyway.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I would rather be deaf. I would be hard-pressed if I had to give up vision. There is no way that I could learn without sight because I am so visual, and I can do so many things like driving a car even if I am deaf. 

I do have a hearing disability, maybe that's partly why I am so visual. But maybe it is just part of my personality.


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

I would choose to go blind before deaf. Music and language is too important in my life for me to ignore... Also, because my eyes can sometimes play tricks on me and cause me fear, without them I think I would be a stronger person. (Not to mention, I would have the excuse to have a seeing eye dog.)


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

i chose deaf, atleast i can still play video games and such, but no music <-- that'll be the worst part


----------



## Firefly12 (Jul 10, 2011)

Deaf. I'm more visual than audio. Reading would be the hardest thing for me to give up.


----------



## QuirkyThoughts (Aug 23, 2011)

A life without sight...that would be very difficult for me. I love observing people's facial expressions/body language and the environment. I also love to read! Therefore, if I could choose between the two, I would prefer being deaf. o_o


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

I love music...but I love my vision. =(

I'd pick going blind though. I just love music too much.

Although I feel I would enjoy being deaf, in certain ways...like not having to listen to obnoxious people. 
And with vision, I'd still be able to use the web successfully as well. The net is important to me. Ahem


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

deaf atleast i can see that way which can make up for deafness but blindness can make up for deafness


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so visually dependant it is ridiculous, and i wouldn't be able to cope with unable to read. I would miss my music though...


----------



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

I like music.. but I also like movies and driving cars.

If I really had to choose, I'd choose deaf.
I like to watch a lot of things and a deaf person can still drive a vehicle.


----------



## Themis_ (Aug 25, 2011)

At first I thought deaf because i love reading and i have yet to see the world, plus i'm reading blindness right now, haha. 
Not all blind people are completely blind, although being deaf you could still feel vibrations of people walking...
But i'm listening to music, and i just wouldn't like life without music, plus i could listen to audio books.


----------

